# 5x5x5 - May 8-14, 2006



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

1. R L' u' U2 R' r' d' r2 B2 F' u U2 F2 r' R F' l B2 b D' U' r2 u' R D f L' D2 L' F' f' u d' l2 R2 u' F d2 U2 l B2 f L U' l' f2 L2 U' D' b2 L b r u' b2 D' R2 U l' u

2. u' r d2 U2 B' u' R2 F R' d' f2 U D2 f2 R b2 B' L f2 B' r f2 d r2 b D B b r' B2 u' d B2 b l2 d D b l2 F2 r' d l' b2 D r' d l' B D d2 R2 B2 l b L' l b u' B'

3. F' b2 l F' U2 b2 D d b2 B2 L' F D' U' f' r' l2 U2 L' r2 b l2 r2 d' R' u f2 B' d D' b u l' F2 l2 b2 l' b F u2 l' D' U2 F2 U2 B' F r2 d' b d D B' f2 L' d L b f' l'

4. u B U B' R f u' d' f2 R b d2 R' F U' l F' U b2 D' l d2 F' r R U2 l' U2 D B R B L' f' F2 d r' L2 b f U b d' B f2 D' u b2 F' L b L2 l' b D L U L' D d2

5. b u l L u' L2 b L' r2 F' R' f' F U u2 r L' d' B2 U L' B2 b r d2 R F' R' d L B' R2 r D' U2 b2 u' R' d f' F' r l' d2 L2 r D' b2 U2 b u2 B2 r2 B2 d r2 u' F' D2 d'


----------



## Marcus (May 9, 2006)

Name: Marcus Gerhardsson
Average: 3:29.13
Times: 3:31.91, (3:25.83), (3:57.20), 3:28.47, 3:27.00

Great average for me, usually make one or two times over 4 minutest and rearly below 3:30.


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4:26.64
Times: 4:25.90, 4:35.01, (4:46.05), 4:00.03, 4:19.02

Why am I so bad at this? Why? WHY???


----------



## mmwfung (May 14, 2006)

Average: 2:11.91
Times: 2:08.31 (2:21.29) (2:04.87) 2:17.71 2:09.71

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Not happy with the 2:21 and the 2:17 .

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 15, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:44.72

2:56.92, (3:03.08), 2:36.03, 2:31.20, (2:28.16)

Started off poorly, but it got better toward the end.


----------



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

*1. Michael Fung...........2:11.91
2. Jon Morris.............2:44.72
3. Marcus Gerhardsson.....3:29.13
*
4. Erik Akkersdijk........4:26.64


----------

